# Stingray tail lights and turn signals



## Adam1231 (Nov 1, 2017)

anyone know what the stingray taillights usually go for? (The ones with just on/off switch)  Are they more or less valuable/common than the turn signals? Would like to make an educated offer on some.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 5, 2017)

All depends on condition. 125.00 to 425.00 for nos still in the bubble and box.


----------

